# Any one have Quickbooks Pro lock-up on spell check?



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Fairly often when I save an estimate in QB, the built in spellcheck will force me to have to click the task bar to then be able to accept or reject spellcheck recommendations. Otherwise clicking on the spellcheck buttons does nothing. Once in a while, spellcheck will completely freeze quickbooks so all I can do is shut it down manually and startover. Unfortunately, this means I lose all my numbers in the estimate and have to start over.

Any one else have this problem or a solution?


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Sounds like a tech support issue. Try looking for an update download and maybe that will have a fix on it.

You could stop the spellcheck completely in preferences I believe.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

What year/version?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

2008 quickbooks pro.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

No trouble with mine, but I do my estimates on a different form. Do you have a newer computer?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I have a newer Dell Xt tablet running Vista. It has been trouble free except for a video card issue.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Dean,

Only a suggestion, as I do not run QB.

how much RAM do you have?

As you know Vista is a resource hog (bloatware) as is QB. If you're also running A-V software in the background and other stuff, you may be breaking the camels back with the spell check. 

Before I purged my computer (Inspiron 531, dual core desk top) of Vista, it was a little logy at times even with 2 gig ram. It would often freeze running Microsoft Streets & Trips 

BTW, it now screams with XP - handling many proggies at once.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I have 3 gigs of Ram and am running a 1.33 GHz core 2 duo, FWIW. I do have Avast for my anti-virus. Stupid viruses ruin computer performance, this computer was really fast before I put anti-virus on.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

DeanV said:


> I have 3 gigs of Ram and am running a 1.33 GHz core 2 duo, FWIW. I do have Avast for my anti-virus. Stupid viruses ruin computer performance, this computer was really fast before I put anti-virus on.


:thumbsup:

I was just talking to a lady hanger here in Boston whose lap top has really bogged down with Macafee. 

I ran AVG free, but it let a search engine trojan in. I now run Avira free and it caught what AVG missed. When they scan, things slow down, but no freezes.

I contemplated the alternative and have decided which is the lesser of two evils: virus or anti-virus. Norton allowed MyDoom to ravage a 12 page newsletter as I was making deadline. Took me all night to find an antidote and restore/rewrite lost files - not to mention the stress. 

3 gig should be enough RAM especially with that processor - unless the touch screen uses a lot of resources. 

Well, it was a suggestion, but perhaps not the cause though.


----------



## JAYJAY (Sep 13, 2008)

Seems like hardware has been ruled out. In a worse case scenerio you could save your company file and uninstall QB and then reload it. You may lose some preference settings and some things in your estimate and invoice formatting, but nothing that can't be fixed in an hour or less. I have used quickbooks for 8 years and have never heard of this problem.:blink: The program can be quirky at times and the only solution I have found (given that I once had a invoice saving problem) is to uninstall/reinstall.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

That would not be fun if I lose my formatting for invoices, since I have my logo worked in with them just so. It took some fussing to get everything to line up just right with the window on my envelopes from Office Depot, get the logo and contact information just the right size to fill the return address window, etc.


----------



## JAYJAY (Sep 13, 2008)

Understood!  But now you are well trained in! Anyhow good luck, QB support is expensive (free only for first 30days).:yes: 

If you have a second computer try loading QB and save your file from the corrupt QB and open it in the second computer and see if your formatting stays.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

> That would not be fun if I lose my formatting for invoices, since I have my logo worked in with them just so. It took some fussing to get everything to line up just right with the window on my envelopes from Office Depot, get the logo and contact information just the right size to fill the return address window, etc.


LOL ain't that the truth


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

DeanV said:


> That would not be fun if I lose my formatting for invoices, since I have my logo worked in with them just so. It took some fussing to get everything to line up just right with the window on my envelopes from Office Depot, get the logo and contact information just the right size to fill the return address window, etc.



Boy do I hear you there !! 

Another avenue would be one of the many QB forums. I ran across a vBulletin forum the other day when I was trying to see if QB would deal with my issues. 

http://forums.quickbooksusers.com/


----------

